# Nik Halik Live in Australia



## 5DayWeekend (Aug 5, 2014)

*Turn your 5-Day Workweek into a 5-Day Weekend!!!
*

Join *Nik Halik* on his '*5-Day Weekend: 2-Days Live Conference*' at Perth, Melbourne, Sydney and Gold Coast, Australia!

Visit the website to learn more about the event at www(dot)5dayweekend(dot)com(dot)au


----------

